# Sopracciglia



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2019)

Le sopracciglia sono importanti, sono la cornice dello sguardo, lo sappiamo.
Ma non vi pare che si stia esagerando?
Uomini con sopracciglia depilate ad ali di gabbiano.
Donne con sopracciglia di matita.
Sopracciglia tatuate  

Magari vi piacciono.


----------



## Lostris (18 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le sopracciglia sono importanti, sono la cornice dello sguardo, lo sappiamo.
> Ma non vi pare che si stia esagerando?
> Uomini con sopracciglia depilate ad ali di gabbiano.
> Donne con sopracciglia di matita.
> ...


A me piacciono le sopracciglia che esaltano lo sguardo. 

E penso anche che ognuno possa aggiustare il tiro ma non si può “sbracare” troppo dalla forma naturale di partenza senza che l’effetto sia grottesco.

Adoro la moda attuale delle sopracciglia importanti, per esempio, io (sigh!) non le ho e me ne faccio una ragione.

Quelle tatuate non le sopporto, sono fintissime, anche se ho sentito di tatuaggi attuali che simulano il pelo e fanno da riempitivo in modo perfetto e molto naturale.
ecco sarei curiosa, ma mettersi nelle mani di un tatuatore per il viso mi terrorizza... (stessa logica del trucco semi permanente)

Le sopracciglia fatte su un uomo fungono per me da killer ormonale naturale.
Accetto solo l’intervento sul mono ciglio.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2019)

Quelle tatuate che simulano il pelo sono bellissime se fatte bene
Io odio farmi le sopracciglia. Patisco le pene dell’inferno. Ho meditato di tatuarmele eliminando le mie


----------



## Divì (18 Aprile 2019)

Io le ho molto "grosse" e poco fitte, in compenso sono lunghe e ricce (stile Ciampi) per cui le devo sfoltire con molta prudenza (per non trovarmi con "buchi" antiestetici) e le devo pure tagliare. Il risultato però è bello, sopracciglia ad ala che valorizzano molto i miei occhi. Tendenzialmente non modifico di molto la struttura, ho provato a farle sottili ma non mi piacciono.

Ho alcune colleghe con le sopracciglia tatuate, orrore :unhappy:, soprattutto quelle un po' squadrate che si vedono in giro.

il look metrosessuale negli uomini non mi piace per niente.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2019)

Posso fare una rivelazione: non ho la più pallida idea di come abbiate le sopracciglia :rotfl: noto solo quelle tatuate  che imperversano in televisione e pure per strada.


----------



## Vera (18 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le sopracciglia sono importanti, sono la cornice dello sguardo, lo sappiamo.Ma non vi pare che si stia esagerando?Uomini con sopracciglia depilate ad ali di gabbiano.Donne con sopracciglia di matita.Sopracciglia tatuate  Magari vi piacciono. View attachment 13994


A me piacciono naturali. In ordine sì ma senza stravolgerle.Quelle tatuate le trovo orrende, così come quelle delineate pesantemente con la matita.Gli uomini con le sopracciglia sottilissime o ad ali di gabbiano proprio NO.


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le sopracciglia sono importanti, sono la cornice dello sguardo, lo sappiamo.
> Ma non vi pare che si stia esagerando?
> Uomini con sopracciglia depilate ad ali di gabbiano.
> Donne con sopracciglia di matita.
> ...


Quelle che hai postato tu sono sopracciglia tatuate malino, però, molto sfumate 

Io le ho tatuate, me le ha fatte una mia amica bravissima (regalo suo di Natale  ) . Per la cronaca, tra disegno e tatuaggio ci ha messo 4 ore. 4 ore di "torture" , in cui ha riprodotto i peli (e non sfumato) ma ne è valsa la pena. Avevo sopracciglia orrende, ora mi è cambiata la fisionomia del volto. Decisamente in meglio 

Alcuni dettagli che mi ha spiegato: occorre che chi le tatua utilizzi pigmenti naturali (non chimici come per i tatuaggi "normali"). I colori chimici tendono inevitabilmente a virare nel bluastro, e l'effetto non è bello. Quelli naturali hanno il difetto di sbiadirsi, per questo motivo è necessario ritoccare ogni 2 anni, ma l'effetto è garantito. Non ho dovuto eliminare le mie sopracciglia naturali, che si sono semplicemente "integrate" con le altre, quindi effetto naturale garantito.
P.S. Temo che la mia amica oggi voglia tatuarmi due stelline sulla spalla ( sarò a casa sua per festeggiare un po'): nei giorni scorsi al parco mi ha già fatto tutte le prove di disegno, aiuto, paura


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2021)

.... E a proposito di feste: buona Pasqua a tutti 
Io la passerò in serenità tra mio figlio, i suoi amichetti, e un po' di amici....


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quelle che hai postato tu sono sopracciglia tatuate malino, però, molto sfumate
> 
> Io le ho tatuate, me le ha fatte una mia amica bravissima (regalo suo di Natale  ) . Per la cronaca, tra disegno e tatuaggio ci ha messo 4 ore. 4 ore di "torture" , in cui ha riprodotto i peli (e non sfumato) ma ne è valsa la pena. Avevo sopracciglia orrende, ora mi è cambiata la fisionomia del volto. Decisamente in meglio
> 
> ...


Mi farei vedere. Seguo una ragazza su Instagram che le ha fatte con la tecnica denominata laminazione. Le trovo terribili.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> .... E a proposito di feste: buona Pasqua a tutti
> Io la passerò in serenità tra mio figlio, i suoi amichetti, e un po' di amici....


Buona Pasqua


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le sopracciglia sono importanti, sono la cornice dello sguardo, lo sappiamo.
> Ma non vi pare che si stia esagerando?
> Uomini con sopracciglia depilate ad ali di gabbiano.
> Donne con sopracciglia di matita.
> ...


A me fanno schifo sugli uomini.
Sulle donne confesso che spesso manco mi accorgo se sono in qualche modo ritoccate.


----------



## Martes (4 Aprile 2021)

Sono ben felice di non sentir bisogno di alcuna alterazione su come sono fatta: l'idea di intervenire artificialmente su qualunque parte del corpo mi fa orrore. 
Se già non sopporto il trucco figuriamoci modifiche che possano dare ancor più l'idea di portarmi addosso qualcosa di posticcio o artefatto.

Parlo per me.

Sugli altri, maschi o femmine che siano, non me ne frega niente: facciano come vogliono, tra l'altro sono pure una pessima osservatrice, quindi la faccenda non mi tocca


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Sono ben felice di non sentir bisogno di alcuna alterazione su come sono fatta: l'idea di intervenire artificialmente su qualunque parte del corpo mi fa orrore.
> Se già non sopporto il trucco figuriamoci modifiche che possano dare ancor più l'idea di portarmi addosso qualcosa di posticcio o artefatto.
> 
> Parlo per me.
> ...


Le sopracciglia attuali sono naturali una su mille.


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi farei vedere. Seguo una ragazza su Instagram che le ha fatte con la tecnica denominata laminazione. Le trovo terribili.


Ti farò vedere, sì 
Sai che non conoscevo la laminazione? Ho googlato. Richiede interventi continui, non farebbe per me. Io avevo il problema di sopracciglia poco folte, e peraltro asimmetriche. Un lavoro ben fatto mi ha cambiato la fisionomia del volto. Inizialmente mi faceva strano (peraltro quando sono appena tatuate sono gonfie, sanguinolente e mostruose ), una volta guarite mi piacciono un sacco


----------



## alberto15 (4 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le sopracciglia attuali sono naturali una su mille.


Un conto e' che siano ritoccate , un altroche siano tatuate.  Che di solito ti fanno sembrare il Joker


----------



## alberto15 (4 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Sono ben felice di non sentir bisogno di alcuna alterazione su come sono fatta: l'idea di intervenire artificialmente su qualunque parte del corpo mi fa orrore.
> Se già non sopporto il trucco figuriamoci modifiche che possano dare ancor più l'idea di portarmi addosso qualcosa di posticcio o artefatto.
> 
> Parlo per me.
> ...


Aggiungo i tatuaggi (nel resto del corpo intendo) Mai desiderato averne. Sembra che non puoi vivere se non ne hai uno ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le sopracciglia sono importanti, sono la cornice dello sguardo, lo sappiamo.
> Ma non vi pare che si stia esagerando?
> Uomini con sopracciglia depilate ad ali di gabbiano.
> Donne con sopracciglia di matita.
> ...


Non mi piacciono tatuate, né regolate ad Ali di gabbiano. 
Va bene tenerle in ordine, ma alterarle mi sa tanto di artificiale. 
Poi in giro si vedono di quelle cose che fanno paura, ma proprio da spaventarsi a guardarle


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2021)

Tè vah. Vedo se riesco a mettere una foto .
A 3-4 giorni circa dall'"intervento", quindi ancora in fase di guarigione. A me sembrano naturalissime.


----------



## spleen (5 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le sopracciglia sono importanti, sono la cornice dello sguardo, lo sappiamo.
> Ma non vi pare che si stia esagerando?
> Uomini con sopracciglia depilate ad ali di gabbiano.
> Donne con sopracciglia di matita.
> ...











						Matilda De Angelis: E poi il regista ha detto «Spogliati» - Grazia.it
					

Matilda De Angelis non è solo l’attrice più promettente del cinema italiano. Ma è anche una giovane donna che ha vinto l’anoressia e la voglia di co




					www.grazia.it
				



Questa non sembra si faccia problema


----------



## spleen (5 Aprile 2021)

Miriam Leone attaccata per le sopracciglia, ma i suoi fan non gradiscono e scoppia la bufera sui social
					

L'hashtag #MiriamLeone conquista la vetta delle tendenze più commentate. I fan sui social network difendono a spada tratta la loro beniamina




					ognigiornomagazine.net


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Matilda De Angelis: E poi il regista ha detto «Spogliati» - Grazia.it
> 
> 
> Matilda De Angelis non è solo l’attrice più promettente del cinema italiano. Ma è anche una giovane donna che ha vinto l’anoressia e la voglia di co
> ...


Stiamo parlando di una giovanissima donna con una materia prima mica da poco , e con sopracciglia curatissime, altroché.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Un conto e' che siano ritoccate , un altroche siano tatuate.  Che di solito ti fanno sembrare il Joker


Certo. Io stessa se le rinforzo un po’ sto meglio, almeno io mi vedo meglio, ma in modo molto discreto.
Ma a me non piace nemmeno il rossetto.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tè vah. Vedo se riesco a mettere una foto .
> A 3-4 giorni circa dall'"intervento", quindi ancora in fase di guarigione. A me sembrano naturalissime.


Si vedono. Resta che normalmente non si osserva con molta attenzione. Si guardano più gli occhi . Non


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Matilda De Angelis: E poi il regista ha detto «Spogliati» - Grazia.it
> 
> 
> Matilda De Angelis non è solo l’attrice più promettente del cinema italiano. Ma è anche una giovane donna che ha vinto l’anoressia e la voglia di co
> ...


Sono folte, ma rafforzate con la matita


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Miriam Leone attaccata per le sopracciglia, ma i suoi fan non gradiscono e scoppia la bufera sui social
> 
> 
> L'hashtag #MiriamLeone conquista la vetta delle tendenze più commentate. I fan sui social network difendono a spada tratta la loro beniamina
> ...


Anche le sue sono completate.
Da giovane avevo troppe sopracciglia e so bene che, essendo grosse, toglierne una rischiava di creare vuoti che poi non riempivo con la matita, come si usa ora. Mia figlia ha sopracciglia perfette folte che non necessitano di riempimento.


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si vedono. Resta che normalmente non si osserva con molta attenzione. Si guardano più gli occhi . Non


Ero appena stata incidentata 
Ora non lo noteresti più 
Ho postato quella foto (fatta ad hoc dalla mia amica) per far vedere la differenza con quella che hai postato tu. Sono diverse, tieni conto che ero ancora ferita , e non completamente sgonfiata. Si sono anche leggermente già schiarite....


----------



## Vera (5 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tè vah. Vedo se riesco a mettere una foto .
> A 3-4 giorni circa dall'"intervento", quindi ancora in fase di guarigione. A me sembrano naturalissime.


Belle. Quelle tatuate a pelo come le tue hanno un effetto molto naturale. Hanno usato il microblading o il dermografo?


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Belle. Quelle tatuate a pelo come le tue hanno un effetto molto naturale. Hanno usato il microblading o il dermografo?


Non me ne intendo. Poi glielo chiedo. Comunque la "macchina  aveva la sembianza di una penna "cicciotta", di tanto in tanto lei intingeva la punta nel pigmento.
Calcola che le mie sopracciglia erano ORRENDE. Per cui ha fatto un miracolo


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Belle. Quelle tatuate a pelo come le tue hanno un effetto molto naturale. Hanno usato il microblading o il dermografo?


Dermografo.


----------



## Carola (6 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dermografo.


le mie uguali fatte con tecnica del  pelo sono molto naturali anche perché io sono chiara e non poteva insisterecon il colore sarebbe diventata una caricatura
Sono dei paletti disegnati 
Quelle che vedo in giro sono spesso oscene forze ci va una molto brava oltre la tecnica !


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> le mie uguali fatte con tecnica del  pelo sono molto naturali anche perché io sono chiara e non poteva insisterecon il colore sarebbe diventata una caricatura
> Sono dei paletti disegnati
> Quelle che vedo in giro sono spesso oscene forze ci va una molto brava oltre la tecnica !


La mia amica mi aveva proposto anche le labbra 
Ho lasciato stare perché a parte una piccolissima modifica della forma nella parte alta non trovo brutte le mie labbra. Le avrebbe schiarite leggermente e avrebbe accentuato la forma "a cuore". Ma di poco eh  Ovviamente le labbra vengono per lo più sfumate. Non me la sono sentita , anche perché la guarigione richiede più tempo. Nulla che poi non si possa perfezionare, quella volta ogni tanto, con una buona matita 

Però.... de gustibus


----------



## Carola (6 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> La mia amica mi aveva proposto anche le labbra
> Ho lasciato stare perché a parte una piccolissima modifica della forma nella parte alta non trovo brutte le mie labbra. Le avrebbe schiarite leggermente e avrebbe accentuato la forma "a cuore". Ma di poco eh  Ovviamente le labbra vengono per lo più sfumate. Non me la sono sentita , anche perché la guarigione richiede più tempo. Nulla che poi non si possa perfezionare, quella volta ogni tanto, con una buona matita
> 
> Però.... de gustibus


anche con me ci ha provato ma zero proprio anche perché io non le ho sottili e le avrebbe enfatizzate ancora di più no grazie

comunque la signora dove sono andata pensa che tatua i capezzoli alle donne operate al seno
È davvero molto brava io ho una cicatrice motivo x cui ho fatto stanca di quel buco


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2021)

Non ho mai visto labbra modificate che non mi facessero impressione


----------

